# Rub Hacks??



## Flying Clay Disk (Jan 13, 2018)

I love using different kinds of rubs on smoked and grilled meats.  Cabela's has a particularly good Prime Rib rub which I'd really love to know what's in it.  It goes on and looks almost black, but has a wonderful flavor.  I also notice it cakes after a while so it must have some brown sugar in it as well.  Any ideas?

Secondly, I'd love to have some links to good rub recipes.  When I search on "rub" I get all manner of recipes for a dish, but I'd like some recipes which are just for rubs which I can make ahead of time and store for use later.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## motocrash (Jan 13, 2018)

This should work for you...knock fast three times;)
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/sauces-rubs-marinades.123/


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2018)

Take a look around here...JJ

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/recipe-test.269304/


----------

